# 2017 Shoalwater 23 Cat Mid-tower w/ 300hp G2



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
2017 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/ Mid-tower powered by a 300hp Evinrude G2.
Options include:
~two tone hull
~mid tower w/ bucket seats and rod holders
~15" raised platform
~61gal in floor tank
~flush mount fiberglass lids
~Stereo system
~2 140qt Orca coolers
~Powder coated aluminum
~Dual 8ft Power Pole Blades
~fold down tall burn bar w/ platform
~boarding ladder
~15" Lowrance GPS HDS
~live wells
~Lenco trim tabs
~transom live well
~6 stainless steel cleats
~hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim
~hydraulic steering
~LED navigation lights
~rod holders
~aluminum trailer w/ big boy steps aluminum wheels and spare tire.
Only 97hrs. $69,995 plus ttl
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call us today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR Fishermen, BY Fishermen!


----------

